#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Need Working Guide to Vapor-Liquid Phase Equilibria Calculations by Tarek Ahmed

## luisbmwm6

Hello dear people of this forum, Ireally need the book Working Guide to Vapor-Liquid Phase Equilibria Calculations by Tarek Ahmed. If you have it please share with us.



thanks in advanceSee More: Need Working Guide to Vapor-Liquid Phase Equilibria Calculations by Tarek Ahmed

----------


## aseptman

me too thanks

----------


## TTECWRK25

would also like a copy of this too.

----------

